# XMLTV-0.5.41 ebuild funzionante (grabber italiano anche..)

## Matteo Azzali

Grazie, grazie, niente baci o prosciutti  :Twisted Evil:  , da oggi rifunziona il grabber italiano (settate la use flag "it" perche'

questa ebuild non usa piu' xmltv_opts bensi' le use flags...) . 

Riporto il testo in inglese tanto sono 2 righe, godetevi xmltv funzionante....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks to mseigneurin now I got a FINAL (working) ebuild for xmltv-0.5.41 :

/usr/local/portage/media-tv/xmltv-0.5.41.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-tv/xmltv/xmltv-0.5.39.ebuild,v 1.5 2005/05/29 20:35:49 cardoe Exp $

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="Set of utilities to manage TV listings stored in the XMLTV format."

HOMEPAGE="http://membled.com/work/apps/xmltv/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/xmltv//${P}.tar.bz2"

IUSE="au br ch uk_rt uk_bleb uk_be is it na_dd na_icons fi es ee re nl nl_wolf huro dk jp de_tvtoday se se_swedb fr no pt za tv_check tv_pick_cgi"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64 ~ppc"

PREFIX="/usr"

# NOTE: Customization is now done via USE flags.  Simply remove the 

#      'tv_grab' portion from the grabber you want to install.

#

#  tv_grab_huro        Alternate Hungarian and Romania grabber      

#  tv_grab_uk_rt:      Alternate Britain listings grabber

#  tv_grab_uk_bleb:    Fast alternative grabber for the UK

#  tv_grab_na_icons:   Downloads icons from Zap2IT

#  tv_grab_na_dd:      Alternate American listings grabber

#  tv_grab_nz:         New Zealand listings grabber

#  tv_grab_fi:         Finland listings grabber

#  tv_grab_es:         Spain listings grabber

#  tv_grab_es_digital: Spain digital satellite listings grabber

#  tv_grab_nl:         Netherlands listings grabber

#  tv_grab_nl_wolf:    Alternate Netherlands listings grabber

#  tv_grab_dk:         Denmark listings grabber

#  tv_grab_jp:         Japan listings grabber

#  tv_grab_de_tvtoday: Germany listings grabber

#  tv_grab_se:         Sweden listings grabber

#  tv_grab_se_swedb:   New grabber for Sweden

#  tv_grab_fr:         France listings grabber

#  tv_check:           Graphical front-end for listings data

#  tv_pick_cgi:        CGI front-end for listings data

RDEPEND=">=dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.65

   >=dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34

   >=dev-perl/XML-Twig-3.10

   >=dev-perl/DateManip-5.42

   >=dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.4.6

   perl-core/Memoize

   perl-core/Storable

   dev-perl/Lingua-EN-Numbers-Ordinate

   >=dev-perl/Lingua-Preferred-0.2.4

   >=dev-perl/Term-ProgressBar-2.03

   dev-perl/Compress-Zlib

   dev-perl/Unicode-String

   dev-perl/TermReadKey

   >=dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker-2

   >=dev-lang/perl-5.6.1"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r1

   >=sys-apps/sed-4

   de_tvtoday? ( >=dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.34 dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   dk? ( dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   es? ( dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   fi? ( dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   fr? ( >=dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.34 dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   huro? ( dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   jp? ( dev-perl/HTML-Tree dev-perl/Text-Kakasi )

   na_dd? ( dev-perl/SOAP-Lite dev-perl/TermReadKey )

   na_icons? ( dev-perl/HTML-TableExtract >=dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize-1.02 )

   nl? ( dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   nl_wolf? ( dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   no? ( >=dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.34 dev-perl/HTML-TableExtract dev-perl/HTML-LinkExtractor )

   pt? ( dev-perl/HTML-Tree )

   se? ( dev-perl/XML-LibXML )

   se_swedb? ( dev-perl/HTTP-Cache-Transparent )

   tv_check? ( dev-perl/perl-tk dev-perl/Tk-TableMatrix )

   tv_pick_cgi? ( perl-core/CGI )

   uk_bleb? ( dev-perl/Archive-Zip dev-perl/IO-stringy )

   uk_rt? ( >=dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.34 )

   "

make_config() {

   # Never except default configuration

   echo "no"

        # Enable Australian

        use au && echo "yes" || echo "no"

        # Enable Brazil

        use br && echo "yes" || echo "no"

        # Enable Switzerland

        use ch && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Alternate Brittain

   use uk_rt && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Alternate Brittain 2

   use uk_bleb && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Belgium and Luxemburg 

   use uk_be && echo "yes" || echo "no"

        #Enable Iceland

        use is && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Italy

   use it && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable North America using DataDirect

   use na_dd && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable North America channel icons

   use na_icons  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Finland

   use fi  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Spain

   use es  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Spain Digital

        # use es_digital && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Netherlands

   use nl  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Alternate Netherlands

   use nl_wolf  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Hungary and Romania

   use huro  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Denmark

   use dk && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Japan

   use jp  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Germany

   use de_tvtoday && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Sweden

   use se  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Sweden 2

   use se_swedb  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable France

   use fr  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Norway

   use no  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable Portugal

   use pt  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable South Africa

   use za  && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable GUI checking.

   use tv_check && echo "yes" || echo "no"

   # Enable CGI support

   use tv_pick_cgi && echo "yes" || echo "no"

        # Enable Estonia

        use ee && echo "yes" || echo "no"

        #Enable Reunion Island

        use re && echo "yes" || echo "no"

}

src_compile() {

   make_config | perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr

}

src_install() {

        make

        make test

        make DESTDIR=${D} install

#perl-module_src_install

   for i in `grep -rl "${D}" "${D}"` ; do

      sed -e "s:${D}::g" -i "${i}"

   done

   use tv_pick_cgi && {

      dobin choose/tv_pick/tv_pick_cgi

   }

}

pkg_postinst() {

   use tv_pick_cgi && {

      einfo "To use tv_pick_cgi, please link it from /usr/bin/tv_pick_cgi"

      einfo "to where the ScriptAlias directive is configured."

   }

}

```

I'm not sure all the dependancies are respected for newer grabbers (au br ch is ee re) ,also spanish digital is removed (was removed in the package).

However, this works for italy grabbers.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ci stavo litigando proprio ieri e non capivo perchè non funzionasse... grazie mille. adesso provo.

----------

## shogun_panda

A me già funziona...Che ficata, eh? Però manca ancora SportItalia... Damn!  :Laughing: 

----------

## unz

ma il grab è lo stesso della .39 o è nuovo ... io sto continuando ad usare quella versione perchè nelle successive l'avevano inspiegabilmente tolto [l'ebuild se ne fregava delle use che gli passavo] ...

sai come si usa tv_imdb?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *unz wrote:*   

> ma il grab è lo stesso della .39 o è nuovo ... io sto continuando ad usare quella versione perchè nelle successive l'avevano inspiegabilmente tolto [l'ebuild se ne fregava delle use che gli passavo] ...
> 
> sai come si usa tv_imdb?

 

il grab e' quello nuovo del 25 agosto, contiene i canali terrestri (8,non digitali) + quelli da satellite (anche se channel.ids non e' perfetto)

funzionano tutti. Per tv_imdb non ne ho la minima idea, intanto ho scoperto che nel caso si usi --slow (per avere le descrizioni dei programmi)

si possono avere problemi dovuti alle righe contenenti le icone.... a breve faccio uno script per rimuoverle.

Probabilmente stai usando il grab della 0.5.38 perche' nella 39 il grabber italiano non c'e' (gli dava problemi e l'avevan tolto...)

----------

## unz

Ho scoperto grazie a te questa opzione --slow .. a me non provoca problemi.

... di che icone parli? con tvtime non vedo icone

----------

## Matteo Azzali

I problemi di "--slow" si possono presentare con alcuni programmi

che leggono la lista di xmltv (freevo, maxemumtvguide) nel caso

si sia selezionata la flag "tv_pick_cgi" e poi non si siano scaricate le

icone nella giusta directory (cosa un po' problematica.... sapere quale

e' la directory giusta...)

----------

## unz

a ecco tv_pick_cgi non l'ho abilitata ... non so neanche se tvtime supporti le icone, una volta ho smanacciato gli xml per inserirle, ma non è uscito niente

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Modificato il SRC_URI che dava dei problemi, ora di nuovo scarica correttamente il pacchetto (almeno qui...)

----------

## Luca89

La scelta della lingua non è meglio farla sfruttando la variabile LINGUAS anziché inserire tutte quelle use?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Temo che con la variabile linguas sarebbe un macello. A parte inglesi e nordamericani (stessa lingua),

ci sarebbero altri problemi (pensa ad esempio alla Svizzera....). Inoltre le USE FLAG sono locali:

puoi facilmente impostarle dentro etc/portage/package.use se ti disturba metterle nel make.conf .....

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Ho tolto il flag tv_pick_cgi ma i programmi maxemumtvguide e freevo continuano

a non "digerire" la lista creata con 

```

tv_grab_it --slow

```

cosi' ecco il comando per "ripulire" il file .xml :

sed -e '/<icon src="/d' nome_file_sporco >nome_file_finale(pulito)

Spero che possa essere d'aiuto anche a qualcun'altro.

----------

